# Renis 25j AUTO with quartz-like precision? ^_^



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

I sit here typing, TSAR on my left wrist, and I am amazed by a wristwatch made by a lesser know about company...yes Renis, which I'm sure has been the endless target of cruel jokes...Hey bob they now have pills to fix your Renis!! :-d

The TSAR is exact on with my atomic clock, which doesnt surprise me at all...what does is 1 of 4 Renis' I own; it is a beautiful changing color blue on polished SS. It is powered by a schild 2083 movement and features a date quick set. After keeping the watch wound, I decided to see how accurate it was. I have heard mechanicals can be +/- 15 seconds aday (like my US Issue general purpose wristwatch) and I was expecting ok an old watch...say +/- 45 seconds. Well to my amazement, the AS 2803 keep with in +1 to +3 seconds of the TSAR. I made sure the Renis was fully wound all the time to ensure best accuracy conditions. I recheck this several times and am amazed a serviced NOS 60's movement can be so accurate... I mean I hear people talk about how they don't like their GSAR because it is not accurate enough for them...and a GSAR has a ETA 2284 correct? 

I have fallen in love with this rare beast and I absolutely love the color of the dial 

Cheers


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

Pics of this beauty ^_^


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

spydie fanatic said:


> I sit here typing, TSAR on my left wrist, and I am amazed by a wristwatch made by a lesser know about company...yes Renis, which I'm sure has been the endless target of cruel jokes...Hey bob they now have pills to fix your Renis!! :-d
> 
> The TSAR is exact on with my atomic clock, which doesnt surprise me at all...what does is 1 of 4 Renis' I own; it is a beautiful changing color blue on polished SS. It is powered by a schild 2083 movement and features a date quick set. After keeping the watch wound, I decided to see how accurate it was. I have heard mechanicals can be +/- 15 seconds aday (like my US Issue general purpose wristwatch) and I was expecting ok an old watch...say +/- 45 seconds. Well to my amazement, the AS 2803 keep with in +1 to +3 seconds of the TSAR. I made sure the Renis was fully wound all the time to ensure best accuracy conditions. I recheck this several times and am amazed a serviced NOS 60's movement can be so accurate... I mean I hear people talk about how they don't like their GSAR because it is not accurate enough for them...and a GSAR has a ETA 2284 correct?
> 
> ...


Interesting watch I'm sure, but a bit small for a wall or desk clock. Try posting this on the public watch forum.


----------



## spydie fanatic (Dec 24, 2009)

John MS said:


> Interesting watch I'm sure, but a bit small for a wall or desk clock. Try posting this on the public watch forum.


my bad bro :-! dang n00bs stinking up the forums huh lol


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

spydie fanatic said:


> my bad bro :-! dang n00bs stinking up the forums huh lol


Just trying to point you to a place where you might actually get some information about your watches! Give it a try...


----------



## jclynadms (May 4, 2010)

That's a beauty and this is something that anyone would fall in love with. Though I haven't heard much of Renis, but this one really had me craving for it. The colour is indeed a very smart and a bold one that just enhances the looks even though the watch is a simple one.


----------

